# Venomous snakes, Serious business!!



## STReptiles

A few pics of snake bite victims, mainly Viperidae species.....

Just shows what you really are letting youself in for and the risks involved.

Fer-De-Lance bite (bothrops)










Puff Adder Bite..









Rattler bite (unsure of species)









Nasty stuff eh?
http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipe...ng_bite_from_Bothrops_asper_PLoS_Medicine.jpg


----------



## kingball

Bloody hell!


----------



## eco_tonto

I believe the top picture was one of the cases where they "treated" the bite with antibiotics!

Nasty stuff indeed


----------



## Carnuss

And that's with medical attention!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ow. Fricken Ow.

On a side note you may need a nsfw or similar tag in the title!


----------



## STReptiles

eco_tonto said:


> I believe the top picture was one of the cases where they "treated" the bite with antibiotics!
> 
> Nasty stuff indeed


 I beleive it was mate, it was later amputated.....obviously.


----------



## herpetologyismylife

very good pics, every council should have them pics for every person who is wanting to deal with venomous snakes, "1 mistake and your in a whole world of pain"


----------



## Skeet

That first one (perhaps all of them?), is that the effects of Necrosis?


----------



## STReptiles

Skeet said:


> That first one (perhaps all of them?), is that the effects of Necrosis?


 The top pic is necrosis.


----------



## mattykyuss

*re*

saw a good book my mate as ,got a double page of bites ,scary stuff ,good pics there mate


----------



## DavidR

I believe the top picture was taken a reasonably long time (>1wk) after an untreated _Bothrops_ envenomation. Obviously it isn't possible to say what is caused directly by the venom, but it is likely that bacterial gangrene caused a large proportion of the tissue death.
The other two pictures show the results of fasciotomy, a procedure carried out to relieve compartment syndrome. This is often contra-indicated but carried out anyway.


----------



## buggs

ferdelance bite are severe no doubt... but it seems unlikely that such extensive necrosis would have been caused by the bite,left untreated in rural areas the infection which follows causes the major shocker.
I would say the worst pic is a bite left for weeks untreated,look at the way the calf muscle is dried up and seperated.


----------



## MP reptiles

holy ####


----------



## Mehelya

Rather nauseating having a sponsored link with a pic of a juicy steak in this post. Blehhh!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

wow the only word that comes to mind is 'ouch'


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk

dont be stupid with venomous and respect them and it will minimise anything like this happening should be the message here i think


----------

